# Proud new owner of a Cheoy Lee 26 Offshore



## cheoylee26 (Feb 20, 2012)

Top of the day to you!

Sitting here living onboard the small but well appointed Cheoy Lee Offshore 26. Beautiful boat. I will be frequently using this forum. Lots of work needed on this boat. Hauling it out April/May. Stepping the spruce mast, carpentry, wiring and painting. Hopefully have it ready for the better weather in june/july.

I am located in Warrenton, Oregon, USA.

Cheers!
Cullen


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Come on kid, show us some photos of your boat.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bobperry said:


> Come on kid, show us some photos of your boat.


abso bloody lutely ....

:worthless:

Seriously though we really would love to see some pics and you needn't be shy, befores are as good as afters.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

cheoylee26 said:


> Sitting here living onboard the small but well appointed Cheoy Lee Offshore 26.


No pictures? It never happened. Sorry, forum rules.


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ahhhhh.... living aboard a sailboat has always appealed to me, yet I've never done it. I'd need a fairly big boat (more so than my current 27-footer) to comfortably house myself, the admiral, 3 overgrown "kids", and 3 cats! A cruise-ship might do the trick.

Welcome aboard, Cullen.

(Where's the *%$*#* pic????)


----------

